# I just don't believe it!!!! What is going on?



## gmas rabbit (May 30, 2012)

I just don't understand or believe it. My mom took me this morning for what she called a pre surgery check up. What surgery?? The vet check out my ears, nose ( cause I sneeze ever so often ), teeth, heart and lungs. She says I is a fine specimen of little man. I is a whooping 8.56 pounds. She and mommy talked about doing something with my little pink jelly beans. I wuv them, what are they talking about?? The vet is very pretty and has a Scotish accent, but I don't tink dat I should twust her. Her and mommy talked about me coming back tomorrow. Back for whats?? I seen her, licked her hand, what else does she want?? Mom and I had a gweat car twip, I got some new hay to eat in the carrier and she had the air conditioning on so I would stay cool. Mom complained about being cold, ha ha, I wasn't. I had a gweat twip and mom says good thing because we is going again tomorrow for another. Another twip to the vet?? What is up? It doesn't sound good. :?I tink they are up to no good, at least for me. Mommy says I will feel way better once the boy things are gone. Who is she kidding. I is scared.


----------



## Kipcha (May 30, 2012)

Jabberwocky here, Mom wants me to tell you not to make titles like that anymore, she saw your title and your username and panicked a little! Good thing it was just for a check up, she's glad nothing bad happened! 

I don't think you should trust that vet either, I had the same thing happen a week ago and on my return trip, they knocked me out took mine away! While I love the Metacam, it just isn't worth it! Don't go back Derby! For the love of your stuffie harem, don't let them knock you out, you'll never be the same!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 30, 2012)

Ghirardelli here- De will knock you out and STEAL your boy bunny bitz! I was shocked when I woke up and went to groom myself. It is a wrude awakening, but after a while it is not so bad. Now I can lub on my Becky all I wantz and NO BABIES! She is all mine! Pewhaps you can get a bunwife too?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 30, 2012)

"runaway, runaway!"


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 30, 2012)

I should, all my stuffies are laying on the floor crying. They fear they will never get any attention anymore. Who is mom kidding. She says I will feel so much better. Not me, may her. Ohhhhh!!!!!! I is beginning to tink, dis is not fair.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 30, 2012)

Oh no! I was just startin to trust my mom, now i's not so sure. :lookaround:sofa:


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 30, 2012)

Weston, that box looks big enough for us both to hide in.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, mom only lets me use the old computer and the pictures are not very good. Mommy just told me that you are hiding behind the couch. Good idea, wonder if I can get behind ours. It is leather, probably would taste pretty good.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

Derby, hope you get in the last of the loving in for your stuffies this morning. Perhaps mommy will take a favorite with you today for last minute loving. At least you get metacam, that is yummy! *nose bonks*


----------



## Kipcha (May 31, 2012)

Good luck today Derby! All the buns over here are thinking of you today, but soon enough you'll be feeling a whole lot less frustrated!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 31, 2012)

Good luck, Derby!
Yah, at first I was hidin' in what my mommy calls my eat-in kitchen because dat is where I eat my food when i is out and about. But its my carrier so i thinked dat was bad idea. Couch seemed better. 
Mommy says dat if i have "self-control" (whatever dat is) i can keep my jelly beans. I been good so far. I barely even touch my humpy. She is pink bunny. I tink she has cooties.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

*BunnyLove89 wrote: *


> Good luck, Derby!
> Yah, at first I was hidin' in what my mommy calls my eat-in kitchen because dat is where I eat my food when i is out and about. But its my carrier so i thinked dat was bad idea. Couch seemed better.
> Mommy says dat if i have "self-control" (whatever dat is) i can keep my jelly beans. I been good so far. I barely even touch my humpy. She is pink bunny. I tink she has cooties.


LOL Weston, u is a hoot! Spraying is what doomed my jelly beans. Mommy didn't like cleaning pee off the walls. She didn't understand I was making de room smell lovely!


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 31, 2012)

To all my fwiends, tanks for all the words of encouragement. I is off, boo hoo. My stuffie friends are all upset and waving at me. My life is never going to be the same. I will let you know when I is home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2012)

ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

Orlena, this is in the bunny chat area, so we are just goofing around pretending what the bunnies would say about the situation. When Ghirardelli was neutered telling the story from his point of view helped me cope with the stress of the day on my end. I think Alma is just worried about her baby undergoing surgery and the rest of us know how it feels, so we are playing along. I agree, the stuffies probably did not literally wave good-bye this morning.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 31, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Orlena, this is in the bunny chat area, so we are just goofing around pretending what the bunnies would say about the situation. When Ghirardelli was neutered telling the story from his point of view helped me cope with the stress of the day on my end. I think Alma is just worried about her baby undergoing surgery and the rest of us know how it feels, so we are playing along. I agree, the stuffies probably did not literally wave good-bye this morning.



:yeahthat: Obviously if we were serious, we would probably all end up in a mental institution over our thoughts that our rabbits could get online and have conversations with one another. We're just trying to add humor to the situation.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

*BunnyLove89 wrote: *


> MiniLopHop wrote:
> 
> 
> > Orlena, this is in the bunny chat area, so we are just goofing around pretending what the bunnies would say about the situation. When Ghirardelli was neutered telling the story from his point of view helped me cope with the stress of the day on my end. I think Alma is just worried about her baby undergoing surgery and the rest of us know how it feels, so we are playing along. I agree, the stuffies probably did not literally wave good-bye this morning.
> ...



:threadhijacked: Oh, I love that idea Jen! We could all have adjoining padded cells and our buns could be with us! We could talk bunny all day long! :woohoo

I bet Becky would be good at typing, but Ghirardelli just hops all over the keyboard messing with people. :big wink:


----------



## Apebull (May 31, 2012)

Good luck today Derby. My mommy wants to take mine away too, but daddy says NO! I love daddy for that (and he give the best treats). I think he undertands why I need them.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 31, 2012)

Actually I had a similar thread when Sophie was spayed, as in I stole her baby making parts just when she was getting a good nest going, etc.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 31, 2012)

To all my buddies, I is alright and just got home. Hope no one was too awfully worried as we were gone a long time. I am tired and will let Mom type the rest.
We left at 7 to go to the rabbit savey vet this morning. It is a 1 1/2 hour trip especially with all of the road construction. Check in was 8:30 and Derby was scheduled for 9, as we are from out of town. They had some emergencies and bumped him until 12:30. Good thing they allow them food and water right up until they are sedated. Got home just now, long day. Derby is feeling not bad, the sedative wore off a bit in the car so he is not so groggy. He has no external stitches as this vet does rabbit neutering through the scrotum. If it is rainy he has to stay in for the next few days, but if nice he can go out. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 31, 2012)

Glad it went well! Feel better Derby! :sickbunny::bunnyhug:


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> Amanda here:
> Whoa, whoa, whoa. Are we cereal here? Because I honestly cannot tell. Because I, first of all, don't see how it's "sexist" and I can't believe we're have a serious conversation about this when people are discussing things from a BUNNIES point of view. There is nothing sexist about it :/ Besides, what matters here is dear Derby, not reading too much into the situation. *Sigh*



Well said. One common denominator that we all share is that we love our bunnies and this is a bunny forum. I'm sure no one means to be sexist or step on anyone's toes (or paws). If we were intending to be biased against a certain gender or character trait of a rabbit, we would not have chosen the rabbit(s) we have. 
As far as sexism towards humans goes, there is no evidence of that here. We are simply playing on our rabbit's personalities and trying to be encouraging.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah, let's all calm down and talk of something less divisive, like politics or religion.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 1, 2012)

Sophie thinks red rabbits are superior, does that make her bunnist?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry, not the place for this, folks. 

This is bunny chat. 

If you're not a bunny, you ain't chattin' here .

Take the argument to PMs. 

Best of luck with the goolies, Derby!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Darby

Daisy Mae here. So glad to hear your surgery went well. Once your all healed you should come visit me for a holiday. Your Mommie can come too.

I hope dat Vet sent some pain medication home with you. Are you eating well? I hope your Mommie is giving you lots of treat. YUM YUM.

Big Hugs and Kisses

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 2, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> I don't know what cereal has to do with anything.



Mhmm, sorry, it's something my friends and I say when we can't believe we're actually discussing something. "Are you cereal?" is just something used to lighten the mood, instead of are you serious.

Anyways, back on topic.

I healed up completely in 9 days and got the okay from the vet to resume regular activity again, so you don't need to be confined too long. Hopefully you're still doing well today Derby! I know your humans are giving you lots of TLC!


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 2, 2012)

Dobby Here,

Glad to hear you did real well Derby and you are home with your Mom. I was feeling yucky when I got home, but I was really good and took the stuff Mom gave me and it made me feel better. I just relaxed and took it easy for a few days. I felt really good but Mom made me be quiet for a few days. You will be back on your feet in no time. 

D:brownbunny


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok everyone...Mopsy here...I stole mommy's puter. Like Mommy says....if you can't say somethin nice don't say nuttin at all. And us bunnies were having a chat in our special room and you hoomins are NOT alloweded. So if ya can't talk nice then ya can't talk in our room...GOT IT?!?!?! And if yous gonna keep not saying somethin nice...then I think the hoomin bosses needs to tell ya all to go to your rooms!!!!


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Derby,
how is you doin tooday? i hopes your feelin better. mommy got me more humpys yesterday. i been playin with them. 'Cept i cant figure dem out. The one bunny is pink. I never seen a pink bunny! The other one looks more like bunny 'cept it has a funny lookin tail. Mommy said it's called a tag. I feel bad dat the bunny has tag stuck to her butt so i been tryin to pull it off. I was thinkin bout you while I was playin yesterday. hope you can play soon too! 

Luv, Weston


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey Weston, I is doing much better. I have been taking my medicine and taking it easy. Just a little off because they won't let me go outside to play. I has been outside everyday in my yard for weeks. What is with that?? Mom says the vet doesn't want me to get wet or roll in any dirt. Why not, that is the mostest of fun. I have a favorite stuffies, he is a tiger with a long tail. I humped him and he didn't mind a bit. The other favourite is called the "Trickster" Mom brings her out to get me to come back inside the house. I think I have figured her out. I am eating good and just resting. Mom put a baby gate in the doorway of the living room this morning so that I can sit there and look out. Tanks for checking on me.
Derby


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh My Goodness Derby, I just noticed what Mommiecalled you in our lastmessage. She not TOO Bright. She called you Darby, no wonder you never answered my postabout coming to visit me. 

I'm so embarassed these Mothers don't know nuttin.

Glad to hear you are feeling better,

Big Hugs *DERBY*

*Daisy Mae*


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 2, 2012)

That okay Daisy Mae, mom has minor memory problems at times too. Who knows maybe if mom wins the lottery - what ever dat is, we can come. Tanks for all the emails and nose bonks while I is healing.
Derby


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 2, 2012)

PS - I just got to go outside in the sun for awhiles. Woohoo mays I guy feel like dancing.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to present DERBY.

Isn't he jutst the most HANDSOMEST French Lop you have ever seen. Daisy Mae thinks so.






















I hope you enjoy how HANDSOME he is.

Hugs

Daisy Mae (Derby's Girlfriend)


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 3, 2012)

Look at that full butterfly :inlove:
Is that a dog bowl full of pellets? LOL talk about "free feed"


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 3, 2012)

Derby is sooooooo handsome, it's a shame I am a married bun -Becky


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 3, 2012)

I is a big guy, hard to find weighted dishes other than dog dishes, mom says. I gets to tip it over on a daily basis, mom doesn't have to worry about filling it so often. Used to be my brother Benjamin's.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 7, 2012)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> This is bunny chat.
> 
> If you're not a bunny, you ain't chattin' here .



:yeahthat:


----------



## Samara (Jun 7, 2012)

Gubby here! How's your bits and pieces doing? My bits was fine, but my pieces got something called a UTI. All I know is it hurt to use my litter box! I had this gross pink stuff for a long time...my humans made me take it! 

Hope you're feeling better now Derby  

Gubby out!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 7, 2012)

I is doing fine, I finished the yucky pink stuff a couple of days ago. I wanted mom to phone the police and find out what happened to my bunny bits when I was asleep. She just laughs and tells me to forget it. FORGET IT is she kidding, dey was important. But oder dan dat, I is fine, outside in the sun, relaxing under the steps. Hopes dat you is feeling good in a couple of days.


----------

